# OPC Client



## Benny27 (24 Januar 2008)

hallo,  

Habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte gerne mit dem OPC Client prOPCKit von Production Robots Engineering Items erstellen, Items schreiben und Items lesen. Jedoch finde ich dafür keine Befehle. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen??? Das Verbinden zum OPC Server ist kein Problem


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2008)

*OPC-Client*

Hallo,



			
				Benny schrieb:
			
		

> OPC Client prOPCKit von Production Robots Engineering Items erstellen, Items schreiben und Items lesen.



Ich kenne den Client von PRE nicht, aber grundsätzlich musst Du erstmal OPC-Groups erstellen, in diesen kannst Du dann die Items erstellen.

Sind bei dem Client denn keine Beispiele oder Anleitungen dabei ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2008)

*Kleiner Nachtrag*

Hallo,

zwei Minuten googeln haben eine .doc Datei mit allen Informationen und Programmbeispielen in Delphi gebracht.



			
				Benny27 schrieb:
			
		

> Items schreiben und Items lesen


Sollen die Werte aus einer SPS geschrieben und gelesen werden ?
Welchen OPC-Server verwendest Du ?
Das von Dir benannte Produkt ist hauptsächlich ein Toolkit zur Erstellung von OPC-Servern in Delphi. Bedenke jedoch, dass der Begriff OPC-Server/Client nicht automatisch mit Daten lesen/schreiben im Zusammenhang mit einer SPS zu sehen ist. Es heisst lediglich, dass eine nach den OPC-Normen definierte Schnittstelle im Server und Client vorhanden ist. Man kann natürlich auch einen Server nach den OPC-Normen programmieren, der Dir nur das Datum und die Uhrzeit liefert. Oder meinetwegen auch den freien Speicherplatz auf Deiner Festplatte ...
Er darf sich trotzdem OPC-Server nennen, weil die Schnittstelle eben OPC konform programmiert ist. 
Du wirst da Dein Vorhaben noch etwas genauer erklären müssen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Benny27 (24 Januar 2008)

Ich verwende den s7/s5 OPC Server von Softing und eine s7 300.  Desweiteren mache ich eine Auswertung über Delphi. Die ausgewerteten Daten möchte ich über den OPC Client als Variablen an die SPS schicken. Was ich mit dem Client machen möchte, indem ich Items schreiben und lesen kann. Ich habe auch schon mit einem andern Demo Client versucht Items zu schreiben und zu lesen was auch ohne Probleme funktioniert hat.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2008)

*Sind noch ein paar Euronen im Projektetat ?*

Hallo,

jetzt kommt es nur noch darauf an, wie teuer Deine Arbeitszeit ist. Da kann man weiter am Client rumbasteln, aber hier ist ein Link :

http://www.kassl.de/opc/order.shtml

Dann klicke auf die zweite Auswahl von oben mit der Beschriftung "dOPC DA v3.03". Da hast Du für schlappe 261,- Euronen Deinen OPC DA Client. Und Deine Anwendung ist ratzfatz fertig. Kann ich nur bestens empfehlen, schnell, stabil (läuft bei mir in vielen Anwendungen im 24/7 Betrieb) und ohne Probleme.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (25 Januar 2008)

Also Client Controls als ActiveX sollten bei dem OPC-Server eigentlich dabei sein. Da braucht man nicht unbedingt extra Geld ausgeben.

Bernhard Götz


----------

